
College Plans Second Life Graduation for Online Students - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,525273,00.html
======
mahmud
2 years too late for the fad du jour. They should have just tweeted a snappy
line.

~~~
kaitnieks
2 years is incredibly fast for academic standards. Usually they're at least 4
years too late.

------
buugs
At least they offer true graduation options, if they only offered online it
would be as if the online degree means less and frankly misses the entire
point of a graduation.

